# Test Prop + Tbol 6 Week Cycle Log



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Alright all,

Thought I would post my Test Prop + Tbol 6 week cycle, never kept a log before would be handy to know how I progress..also to remind me I'm pinning EOD!

Goal is to get a bit leaner for the summer this will be a very clean bulk so I'm not expecting to pile on the lbs this cycle, carbs will be eaten once a day at 1pm. I've found cutting this works for me and is easiest without me spending my day cooking and eating. - I'll post more on my diet at a later stage.

Previous cycles:

1. Test E around 10lbs gained

2. Test E + Dbol around 14lbs gained

Stats:

Weight; 187lbs

Height; 5ft 10"

around 13-15% body fat? (will post pictures later)

Routine;

Mon: Chest

Tue: Legs

Wed: Arms

Thur: Cardio

Fri: Shoulders

Sat: Back

Diet;

40/40/20 split

Only 300 cals above maintenance on this cycle trying to keep gains as lean as I can.

No carb meals after 1pm

Cycle;

Test Prop 100mg - Orbis labs

Tbol 25mg - Zydex labs

First time with both labs.

week 1-6; Test Prop 100mg eod

week 1-6; Tbol 50mg ed (may go up to 75mg/100mg depending on gains etc)

followed by the usual PCT of course.

First pin was yesterday into delt, very smooth and nice oil - was expecting a lot of pain from reading up on prop. pleasantly surprised. aching a little today but nothing major. seems a lot less painful than the Test E I used on my last cycle, hope it remains this way for eod shots!

I'll update every few days with weights etc


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Orbis test p is nice and smooth, what test E did you have that was painful? I've never heard of test E being painful.

I'd say 50mg of tbol is on the low side but try it for a week or so and go up as planned if you're not getting what you want from it.

How is your diet?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Doin similar cycle myself, 6 weeks test prop and winny. Just about a week left and seen some good strength gains


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd

What height are you?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

im on test p 450mg, npp 300mg and 75mg ed of tbol. oils are Orbis and pills are Zydex. only 3 weeks in.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd
> 
> What height are you?


5ft 10 mate


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> im on test p 450mg, npp 300mg and 75mg ed of tbol. oils are Orbis and pills are Zydex. only 3 weeks in.


how you finding them? never tried orbis or zydex before both look promising, heard good things about zydex tbol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> how you finding them? never tried orbis or zydex before both look promising, heard good things about zydex tbol


It's ok.. no mad pumps yet though


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

bigjohnc said:


> Orbis test p is nice and smooth, what test E did you have that was painful? I've never heard of test E being painful.
> 
> I'd say 50mg of tbol is on the low side but try it for a week or so and go up as planned if you're not getting what you want from it.
> 
> How is your diet?


I'll check what the test e was when I'm home, think it was some ugl or faked pharma. although I think it may have been because it was so thick and I was using 25g pins.

diet wise good 40/40/20 split but all majority of carbs consumed before 1pm bar the few in cottage cheese etc etc only going 300cal above maintenance and going to be adding a lot more cardio into my routines


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

RACK said:


> Doin similar cycle myself, 6 weeks test prop and winny. Just about a week left and seen some good strength gains


how you finding prop compared to e?

noticeable less water retention?


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

That sounds like some nasty Test E!

Its good that you are splitting your carbs and fat up. I think a lot of people over look that in dieting.

Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fortunatus said:


> how you finding prop compared to e?
> 
> noticeable less water retention?


I bloat quite a bit on long esters mate, some say it's not possible as test is test but for me I hold a lot less water on prop. Plus I prefer using short esters as it's fast in and fast out


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

RACK said:


> I bloat quite a bit on long esters mate, some say it's not possible as test is test but for me I hold a lot less water on prop. Plus I prefer using short esters as it's fast in and fast out


same last 2 cycles I done I looked like a jelly baby. hoping this is the same less bloat its the reason I chose is leading up to summer I don't want to be bloated nor had the time to do a full 10-12 week test e cycle before summer has arrived. looking forward to it kicking in, people say the first week right compared to test e 4-5 weeks?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

UPDADE:

Day 6; 3rd Injection; Quad

So I've had my 3rd injection today, rotating delts/quads. First ever time pinning in quad, went well and smooth. had a little pip in delts past few days nothing major though. also still on 50mg tbol ed.

noticeable changes? prop really does kick in this quickly. feel more alive, strength has gone up on chest yesterday 60kg dumb bell press incline each arm, was on 55kg previously and my last cycle went up to 62.5kg think I'm going to clear it this time so excited!. I'm fvcking like a rabbit and can feel I'm a little more provoked and little things grind on me a bit more but nothing I cant control.

my weight has stayed the same although I'm eating very clean and looking a lot more lean also doing 30 mins cardio a day

thus far all good, will update again on day 8 pin.


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

I did the same cycle not long ago.

Orbis test prop at 600mg week

Zydex tbol 100mg ed

In 4 weeks I had gained 14lbs but I then dropped the tbol n lost 6lbs in bout 2 weeks.

Bit disheartening as I was still on prop.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

UPDATE;

Day 9; 4th injection yesterday - quad

4th injection was yesterday in my quad, injection wasn't great. the whole procedure just hurt and got same crazy pip today....fvck it all in the name of muscle!

noticeable changes? strength is going up on everything at the moment which is great, having some crazy work outs. weight, I'm up 6lbs from when I started which surprised me a lot to be honest, thinking of eating even cleaner and cutting more carbs - I don't really want any excess fat for summer. although saying that I look a lot more fuller and abs are showing more so who knows!

all in all its going very well look forward to tomorrow pin!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

UPDATE;

Day 15; 7th injection quad yesterday

back round to quads again, delt injections are fine little to no pip but quad again fvck me lads I cant walk again today was having hot sweats last night this morning I'm hot my leg is killing can barely move it once again, (other leg this time, first injection on it was fine) I don't know if I'm doing something wrong this cant be normal? I couldn't train legs or do cardio for almost 5 days after my last quad and it looks like its going to be the same again this time! luckily I trained legs yesterday.

strength gains are going up. db incline press went up to 65kg db's each arm, started on 55kg! shoulder press was up to 45kg flat bench 130kg dead lifts and squats I've been taking it easy on due to this severe pip I have! weight is now 194lbs


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe you need to try warm the oil up a little, or hot bath after the pin to try and get the oil to dissipate.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

sauceman said:


> Maybe you need to try warm the oil up a little, or hot bath after the pin to try and get the oil to dissipate.


I always warm up the oil in hot water before hand and this time I had a hot shower before pinning just to help a little more but still nothing changed from last time.

regarding delt injections its the best I've ever used no pip what so ever whereas other labs I had a little bit. this is why I cant figure out why its fvcking my quads up to much the injection is fine not shaking I'm steady etc. I probably shake a lot more trying reach round to my delt with my opposite hand!


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> I always warm up the oil in hot water before hand and this time I had a hot shower before pinning just to help a little more but still nothing changed from last time.
> 
> regarding delt injections its the best I've ever used no pip what so ever whereas other labs I had a little bit. this is why I cant figure out why its fvcking my quads up to much the injection is fine not shaking I'm steady etc. I probably shake a lot more trying reach round to my delt with my opposite hand!


I have no idea then mate. Ive read some guys use a foam roller to try and dissipate it more too, maybe give that a shot?


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> I always warm up the oil in hot water before hand and this time I had a hot shower before pinning just to help a little more but still nothing changed from last time.
> 
> regarding delt injections its the best I've ever used no pip what so ever whereas other labs I had a little bit. this is why I cant figure out why its fvcking my quads up to much the injection is fine not shaking I'm steady etc. I probably shake a lot more trying reach round to my delt with my opposite hand!


It's because you're nicking a nerve. Different people have different neural make ups in their quads and those who get pip usually have a lot of neurons close to the skin so it's near impossible to inject quads. My one buddy will shoot quads and he won't be able to walk for 3 days, my other buddy will shoot quads and train legs that day or the next, just comes down to what works for you.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

infraredline said:


> It's because you're nicking a nerve. Different people have different neural make ups in their quads and those who get pip usually have a lot of neurons close to the skin so it's near impossible to inject quads. My one buddy will shoot quads and he won't be able to walk for 3 days, my other buddy will shoot quads and train legs that day or the next, just comes down to what works for you.


ah this could make sense! as I cant find any other reason as to why the first time was fine the next 2 were horrendous. perhaps I just have too many nerves around where I need to pin then. cheers for the advice its appreciated!


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> ah this could make sense! as I cant find any other reason as to why the first time was fine the next 2 were horrendous. perhaps I just have too many nerves around where I need to pin then. cheers for the advice its appreciated!


Anytime, glad to help


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

UPDATE;

Day 18; 9th injection today

so my last pin I went into my delt again from fear of this quad pain. still haven't recovered fully from my last quad pin, although I might try a light jog tonight. done shoulders last but had a bad work out, run out of pre-workout, quad pain was unbearable and struggled getting weights up as I couldn't rest them on my quad!

chest today cant wait hoping to do 3 solid sets on 65kg incline and 130kg flat bench. aggression is up quite a lot this stuff seems a lot stronger than anything I've had before. I'm fvcking like a dog on heat.

weight now 193lbs so 8lb increase so far and seem to be keeping the fat away. decided to stick at 50mg tbol ed, I like the gains I'm getting and don't want to blow up with water weight


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Day (I don't even know) Injection (I don't even know)

updates :thumb: :

anger is becoming a problem now.. I can control it but constantly p1ssed of at little things and quite snappy just been keeping myself to myself! only pinning delts now they seem to recover enough although prop is hard to push in I assume its because of the scar tissue but still its going well. I've lost all count on whats even going on I'm just pinning every other day till its gone. it certainly is a lot harsher doing it every other day for x amount of weeks becomes a blur!

strength is still on the up, shoulders 40-42.5kg usual to 47.5kg dbell push. weight I'm 195lbs now.

started taking letro 1.25mg ed as I seem prone to gyno and felt it coming on so sex drive has crashed but seem to be loosing water weight and looking better for it.

all in all very good cycle thus far gains a lean, strength is up all is good although looking forward to stopping now have a drink and sort my hormones out in time for holidays!


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> Day (I don't even know) Injection (I don't even know)
> 
> updates :thumb: :
> 
> ...


interesting log mate! Thinking of a prop/tbol cycle later in the year.. What's the latest?


----------

